# Is he a black smoke?



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

Went to see some kittens a few days ago and fell in love with this little chap. Am i right in thinking he is a black smoke? will his markings fade as he gets older and turn into a solid black cat?





































Any opinions appreciated  thanks


----------



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

Video of him being a monkey, you can really see his markings! Apparently he was born completely black but as he has got older his markings have got clearer?

http://youtu.be/h3d8kN3fmRI


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

It does look to me like he's a black smoke, but the way to tell is to part his fur and look at the hair shafts. If it's white at the base, by his skin, and the longer hairs are black then he's got the smoke gene.

It will be less obvious when he's full grown, because the longer adult hairs will come in more, but you'll always be able to tell. 

He's lovely!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I clicked on this assuming it was another fever coat... when I saw the kitten I actually said "wow!" That's a fantastic color pattern. 

I hope we get to see pics of this gorgeous boy as an adult!

Grats on the new kitten


----------



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

thank you he is gorgeous isn't he  Just hope he keeps some of his markings when he is an adult


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

That is one cool kitty! Wow! lovely! I don't think I've ever seen one quite like that before. He is stunning!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww such a beautiful kitten! I have no idea about the smoke thing, but I thoroughly enjoyed the pics


----------



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

Went to see him earlier today, so took a few more pics of him 














































:blackcat


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

He's amazing and definately the colour / pattern I think of when anyone says black smoke. He's adorable !! Lucky you ^_^ !!


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

He is absolutely gorgeous! Totally jealous! When do you get to take him home?


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I could just grab them both through the screen and snuggle them!!!!! Are they litter mates? Can you take both? I am sooooooooooo craving a kitten again...MUST. STOP. HERE.

OH DEAR....I just looked at the tennis shoe picture and spotted a little white kitty with black head. It looks like my Bandita-cat!!!! Can you take all three??:smiles


----------



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

its him in both sets of pics lol or do you mean his black sister he is playing with?

The little white boy is cute too i know 

Im going on holiday for a week next week so collecting him when i get back, cannot wait!


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Beautiful little guy! And yes, black smoke. At the cat sanctuary of 700+ there's only about 4 of that coloring.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Loucb, yes, the black one. I am partial to the black kitties...one of our ferals I thought was mostly all black, but turns out there is a white area on his belly.
And the white one is a "cow-cat" ---looks like a Holstein I believe. We found our litter of 5 under a bush and I saw her at 4 weeks...I will have to try to post a picture...you could just EAT her she was so cute!! She looks very Siamese faced now, but clearly still has the cow-cat markings.

What are you going to name your little guy. What a cutie!!!!


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

very cute! I have no idea about what the coat color is but it looks pretty rare. almost the reverse of a regular tabby pattern.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Did you check to see if the hairs were bicolor, with the silver/white color on the part closest to the skin? I'm not entirely convinced this isn't just a beautiful black tabby.

But if it is smoke, it's entirely possible all the fur will become black at the outer layer creating this beautiful mackerel 'illusion' you can only see in certain light or if you pet the cat against the lie of the coat.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I have no idea about the color, but he's just adorable! What color are his eyes? They look almost gray in that first pic. Whatever color they are, they're beautiful.


----------



## loucb (Jul 11, 2013)

Took him to vets for his first vacc yesterday, he was soo good just sat there whilst he had injection, flea'd and wormed 

Such a chilled out little kitty. All his under coat is silvery white when you part hair so he must be smoke. 

Any name suggestions?


----------



## coyt (Jul 15, 2012)

What a stunning coat! adorable! Congrats on the new kitty!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

loucb said:


> Any name suggestions?


Well, "Smoke" might be really obvious considering the thread contents, but it's a good name. Also "Shadow". For people-type names, I'm getting an "Alex" or "Devlin" from him.


----------

